# Community Question: Favorite Fable/Fairy Tale/Myth



## Admin VS (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

You probably have a favorite fable, fairy tale, or old myth. A fantastical adventure, cautionary tale, or legend that helped you (and your ancestors) make sense or fun of the world around you.

Personally, mine are Alice in Wonderland (because it’s ridiculous and trippy) and the Greek myth of the Titans (because it’s terrifying and trippy). 

We’d love you to share with your community your favorite fable, fairy tale, or myth and how it captured your imagination, terrified you, made you laugh, or all of the above.

Thank you for being part of this community, for being kind, and for sharing.

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## KenC (Mar 30, 2012)

14 days to slow the spread.


----------

